# Skin on stomach turning black.



## Munchii

My chihuahua Chloe is 5 years old. When she rolled on her stomach for a tummy rub today, I noticed the sides of her stomach have turned black! She usually has a very pink stomach. Tried washing it...It is NOT dirt, and is 100% her skin. It's not bruising, as I can press on it, and she isn't in any pain. 
She has also had weight gain, and has been excessively itching her thigh, though after a thorough check with a flea comb, I can't find any fleas, or flea poop.

Here is a picture of her stomach








She's eating as per usual, and drinking too. No trouble pooping or peeing. Doesn't show any ill symptoms...Just the itching, weight gain and black stomach! :O
Any ideas?
I'm off to the vets on Monday for Dex's second vaccination, so if need be, I can take her then.


----------



## Jugsmalone

It looks like contact dermatitis. My dog suffers with this and his skin is black too. He has a dust mite allergy. 

Take the dog to the vets. It may be an allergy.

Let us know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## Dober

It could also be caused by a hormone imbalance. Best to check with the vet.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I will be interested to hear how you get on please. This happened to my little one last year and I thought it was perhaps adulthood/a natural change in skin pigmenation:eek6:
It went back to pink on it's own accord - I'm curious now


----------



## fuzzymum

I would get her checked out anyway but has she been sunbathing lately?

Maddie's tummy tans really quickly in the sun.

She goes from this, black tummy:









to this, pink tummy:









throughout the year, even with suncream!

Might be something to consider, but would still get her checked just incase 

ETA: excuse her disgustingly long nails in 2nd pic, this was when i first got her!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

If there has been no change to diet or exercise levels and she has a weight gain,
with the skin changing colour too, which is known as hyper pigmentation, if she has skin irritation, then it could well be hypo thyroid. Not enough thyroid hormone is produced by the tyroid gland. It does require a thyroid profile blood test. Total T4 Free T4 TGAA and TSH. They signs can be very varied and some dogs only get one or two symptoms but left untreated they usually develope others too. Weight gain for no reason and skin problems are one of the most common ones.


Clinical Signs of Canine Hypothyroidism

AKC Gazette - July 2003 pp 48-51 Coping With Thyroid Disease


Behavioral Problems
aggression / fearful / shyness / hyperactivity / lack of concentration / fly catching (biting at imaginary flies) / star gazing (staring in space) / inappropriate elimination (urine, feces)

Neuromuscular Problems
seizures / mental dullness / exercise intolerance / neurologic signs polyneuropathy / lethargy / weight gain / cold intolerance / mood swings hyperexcitability / stunted growth / chronic infections

Dermatologic Diseases
dry, scaly skin and dandruff / coarse, dull coat / bilateral symmetrical hair loss / rat tail, puppy coat / hyperpigmentation / seborrhea or greasy skin pyoderma or skin infections / myxedema / chronic offensive skin odor

Alterations in Cellular Metabolism
weakness / stiffness / laryngeal paralysis / facial paralysis / tragic expression / knuckling or dragging feet / muscle wasting / megaesophagus / head tilt / drooping eyelids

Reproductive Disorders
infertility of either sex / lack of libido / testicular atrophy / hypospermia aspermia / prolonged interestrus interval / absence of heat cycles / silent heats / pseudopregnancy / weak, dying or stillborn pups

Cardiac Abnormalities
slow heart rate (bradycardia) / cardiac arrhythmias / cardiomyopathys

Gastrointestinal Disorders
constipation / diarrhea / vomiting

Hematological Disorders
bleeding / bone marrow failure / low red blood cells / low white blood cells / low platelets

Ocular Diseases
corneal lipid deposits / corneal ulceration / uveitis Keratococonjunctivitis / sicca or dry eye / infections of eyelid glands (Meibomian gland)

Other Associated Disorders
lgA deficiency / loss of smell (dysosmia) / loss of taste / glycosuria / chronic active hepatitis / other endocrinopathies adrenal, pancreatic, parathyroid


----------



## Nellybelly

just wanted to say my Bella gets tanned in the summer... but I don't know if this is the case with you. The others have posted very informative replies, I have nothing to add


----------



## Malmum

It could be hypothyroidism especially with the weight gain and a simple blood test will either confirm or rule it out. Having said that my old Staffie's skin used to change colour when he aged and there was nothing wrong with him.

If it's hypothyroidism it's easily controlled with tablets.


----------



## Kc Mac

As others have said its probaby worth a vet check 

To add my staffie bitch also has skin that changes colour! She is a fawn and has pink/light skin, but often with the seasonal coat changes she gets darker skin on her belly and sides (she also has thinner hair on her sides when she gets her summer coat so makes the darker patches more obvious). For Kc it has always happened since she was a youngster and the vet wasn't worried.


----------



## isleofwight

This happened to my dog billy. First his back went black, then his belly. He then became very itchy. And the black turned to scabs that peeled of. He was given antibiotics by the vet for two weeks which made no difference and he got worse. So we took him to a different vet who put him on a six week course of antibiotics and now he is better than ever. Billy has always had itchy skin but now he is completely clear and itch free


----------

